# immigration agent help.



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

hello. I have a new job but cant start until I get a yellow slip......I have an immigration interview early sept(have asked for an earlier app with no joy)
but I have been told if I get an agent involved I could get one much sooner. I know everyone advises against using an agent as they do what I could do myself for free....but if they can get me a yellow slip sooner..I could start sooner. 

I have been told to contact Gwenny but have no contact details. Could anyone help with that information.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is Gwennys website

Contact Gwenny


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

alun.james said:


> hello. I have a new job but cant start until I get a yellow slip......I have an immigration interview early sept(have asked for an earlier app with no joy)
> but I have been told if I get an agent involved I could get one much sooner. I know everyone advises against using an agent as they do what I could do myself for free....but if they can get me a yellow slip sooner..I could start sooner.
> 
> I have been told to contact Gwenny but have no contact details. Could anyone help with that information.


Who has told you that you need the yellow slip to work?


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

My employer


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

alun.james said:


> My employer


Perhaps it is special in Cyprus, but normally as a EU citizen you can start to work directly. I did in Germany and I now read in Sweden you don't even have to register to live there as a EU citizen
I would call immigration and ask, why pay 150-200 € to an agent if not necessary


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

I told immigration I need a yellow slip to start work. They gave me an interview. Not sure now. But I know they wont let me start without one


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

alun.james said:


> I told immigration I need a yellow slip to start work. They gave me an interview. Not sure now. But I know they wont let me start without one


OK. Cyprus do a lot of strange decisions against the treaty, but they have the power. 
But please give an update when you have talked to Gwenny


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Thank you. Will do


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Gwenny, or anybody else, won't make this go faster, and a Yellow Slip isn't required for you to start work - All you need is a valid EU passport, and there is no exception in Cyprus, legal or otherwise. If your employer insists that's up to them, but there is no legal requirement for this. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> Gwenny, or anybody else, won't make this go faster, and a Yellow Slip isn't required for you to start work - All you need is a valid EU passport, and there is no exception in Cyprus, legal or otherwise. If your employer insists that's up to them, but there is no legal requirement for this.
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


I was sure it was like this but could not find the writing.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Do you have a contract of employment from your prospective employer? As part of the immigration process you have to prove you have enough income to live in Cyprus and the offer of a job with a stated salary should be sufficient. As well as the Yellow Slip you will then have to get a Social Insurance number. 

The advantage of you applying rather than the employer applying on your behalf is that should you change jobs, for whatever reason, you are still resident in Cyprus and will not have to go through the process again. 

When I started work for one clinic in 2004 they insisted on doing the immigration process for me which meant that when I resigned from the job and took up a new job I had to go through the process again. I am talking about a few years back when the system was paperwork based and I kept changing jobs before the system caught up with me! I had to use the brown Alien Book as proof of residency in the meantime.

So, when I finally stopped working all I had to do was take along the documents that were on the list (provided by Reception at the Immigration Office when I made the appointment) and the Yellow Slip was issued there and then. 

As Baywatch says, no need to pay an agent when you can do it all yourself. Also I worked for 3 months before the first clinic took me along to Immigration. 

I appreciate it is all modernised and computerised now, but sometimes it helps if someone can give a description of what happened when they went through the process.


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for that.....I think my employer will sort my social Insurance out (if I heard right) and it does say I need a certificate stating my income from my employer.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

alun.james said:


> Thanks for that.....I think my employer will sort my social Insurance out (if I heard right) and it does say I need a certificate stating my income from my employer.


That is correct, your employer should sort out your social security number. And see to it that he does, many cheat


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes Anders is absolutely right. Many employers will tell their employees they are paying social for them then when they need hospital treatment or lose their jobs and need dole they find that the yhas never paid anything so they are out on a limb.
I know some people who have found themselves in that situation.

Make sure you get proof that social is being paid for you.

Veronica


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Out of curiosity, how would a person be able to find out if the employers was paying it?


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

It is a british company and I know from other staff that it is a good company to work for. Thank you for all your concern.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Out of curiosity, how would a person be able to find out if the employers was paying it?


The employer must give you your social security number. With that in hand you can check at the social office in the district town


----------

